# Tommasini Tecno - Any Views or opinions?



## bill2016 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi,

I'm just wondering if anyone here has had any experience owning or riding the Tommasini Tecno? I recently saw one at my LBS and on appearances, it is a stunning piece of work. Unfortunately it was unassembled so I had no chance to ride it. 

Thanks.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I used to lust after them 10-12 years ago when Colorado Cyclist sold them. Pretty much a standard Italian steel bike. Heavy by today's standard, but I'm sure it rides great. Should be moderately priced as I doubt they sell too many of them in Italy any more (everyone wants aluminium there).


----------



## CalfeeMan (Jun 9, 2004)

*CarboFire*

I do not have any experience with the Techno, but I have a CarboFire which is UltraFoco Steel with Carbon Seat stays...it is a very sweet riding bike and built up with full DA it weighs in at just over 17 lbs. Even though I am probably going to sell it in the next 6 months, I cannot say enough good things about Tommasini...classic Italian hand workmanship, beautiful hand painting...


----------



## bill2016 (Mar 18, 2003)

pmf said:


> I used to lust after them 10-12 years ago when Colorado Cyclist sold them. Pretty much a standard Italian steel bike. Heavy by today's standard, but I'm sure it rides great. Should be moderately priced as I doubt they sell too many of them in Italy any more (everyone wants aluminium there).


I not a weight weenie (if fact, the weight loss should occur with me) but the Tecno isn't too bad and with the right components, should be very close to an Al framed bike. All I want is a nice steel lugged Italian frame - part work of art part racebike. 

Is there anybody there who has experienced the Tecno or equivalent?

Thanks.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*I ride a Tommasini Sintesi and love it...*

similar to the Tecno, but built from Columbus Neuron tubing, bought it based largely on the many positive reviews here. Beautifully finished, a little heavy (but I don't care), and plenty stiff enough even in the 61cm size I ride...no complaints and it is the best bike I've ever owned..





bill2016 said:


> I not a weight weenie (if fact, the weight loss should occur with me) but the Tecno isn't too bad and with the right components, should be very close to an Al framed bike. All I want is a nice steel lugged Italian frame - part work of art part racebike.
> 
> Is there anybody there who has experienced the Tecno or equivalent?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some thoughts*



bill2016 said:


> I not a weight weenie (if fact, the weight loss should occur with me) but the Tecno isn't too bad and with the right components, should be very close to an Al framed bike. All I want is a nice steel lugged Italian frame - part work of art part racebike.
> 
> Is there anybody there who has experienced the Tecno or equivalent?
> 
> Thanks.


If I'm not mistaken, the older Tecno used Columbus ELOS tubing whereas the newer ones are Dedacciai SAT14.5. Either way, good stuff. According the the Tommasini web site, a 55 cm Tecno weight 3.5 lbs. which is a very competitive weight these days for a steel frame. Actually, it seems a little light to me; might be a little flexy if you're a power rider. 

Between these two tubesets, the SAT14.5 is likely to be lighter, and more flexable. Dedacciai changed the name of Zero into SAT14.5 a few years ago although it's likely that Tommasini has the tubes drawn special for them. At any rate, small difference.

Go for it. You're not likely to find a nicer riding frame, for any price.

Ed


----------



## bill2016 (Mar 18, 2003)

ukiahb said:


> similar to the Tecno, but built from Columbus Neuron tubing, bought it based largely on the many positive reviews here. Beautifully finished, a little heavy (but I don't care), and plenty stiff enough even in the 61cm size I ride...no complaints and it is the best bike I've ever owned..


Ahhhh, that's why I want a Tommasini. The paint scheme you have there is absolutely stunning! Is the paint durable? I've heard some Italian frames do suffer from fade and wear quite easily.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*no trouble with the paint so far...*

have had my bike about 18 months and about 5k miles, no fading and only a few chips that were my fault as the paint doesn't seem to be overly brittle or thin. Overall the quality of the frame and paint is very high, and the Sintesi isn't even one of the high end models. I like it well enough that I've been keeping my eye out for another Sintesi or a Tecno if I see a deal...they do show up on Ebay occasionally. BTW, there are some great photos of a Tecno (set up as a fixed gear) at http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2003/bignotti.htm 





bill2016 said:


> Ahhhh, that's why I want a Tommasini. The paint scheme you have there is absolutely stunning! Is the paint durable? I've heard some Italian frames do suffer from fade and wear quite easily.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I couldn't resist participating in this thread. This is my 1991 Tommasini Diamante. Columbus MS tubing. It's still my only ride, so that is why I decided to go Retro-Modern and use modern components. I added the Columbus Muscle fork. If I were to hang it on the wall, I may build it with period correct components.

I have had other bikes, but have sold them and came back to this frame. It fits like a glove, very well mannered handling, and in 13 years I've only seen one other just like it on the road.

brewster


----------



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

*Tommasini build up*

I'd like to build up Tommasini steel bike. Anyone have knowledge to a good source of frames/complete bikes? Thanks all!


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Brie Dog said:


> I'd like to build up Tommasini steel bike. Anyone have knowledge to a good source of frames/complete bikes? Thanks all!


Bulltek Sports carries them now in Running Springs, Ca. (near Los Angeles).

http://www.bullteksports.com/index.htm

The Techno is tops on my list along with a Cinelli Super Corsa.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*MS- Multi shaped*

A great and now rarely seen tubeset. I see you've updated your bike to include all the mod-cons including a carbon fork. Better or just different from the steel fork? Nice ride.



brewster said:


> I couldn't resist participating in this thread. This is my 1991 Tommasini Diamante. Columbus MS tubing. It's still my only ride, so that is why I decided to go Retro-Modern and use modern components. I added the Columbus Muscle fork. If I were to hang it on the wall, I may build it with period correct components.
> 
> I have had other bikes, but have sold them and came back to this frame. It fits like a glove, very well mannered handling, and in 13 years I've only seen one other just like it on the road.
> 
> brewster


----------



## alembical (May 21, 2004)

Check out this beautiful bike.....
http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2976
you might want to try contacting him for his thoughts.

Alembical

Edited to add that it is a beautiful Tommasini Tecno, it just happens to have "serotta" in the address.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I think Tommasini is one of the last true framesets.*

I would go for it. Tommasini is still made in-house by the Tommasini family. It is so hard to find a steel frame that has chrome and beautiful lugs like they provide.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*My Diamante*



boneman said:


> A great and now rarely seen tubeset. I see you've updated your bike to include all the mod-cons including a carbon fork. Better or just different from the steel fork? Nice ride.


Oh, how wonderful the MS tubeset is. Truly a magic carpet ride... 

Here's mine.

Yeah, I know the Dura-Ace is sacrelege on this frameset, but I have C-Record from the same period, and prefer the SIS shifting of the Dura-Ace versus the retrofriction of the Campy...


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Check Tommasini's website.....*



Brie Dog said:


> I'd like to build up Tommasini steel bike. Anyone have knowledge to a good source of frames/complete bikes? Thanks all!


Consider checking Tommasini's website as they have 1 year old (or there about) used bikes at very reasonable prices. Add in $75 or so to ship to the US and you'd have a sticken deal. (Despite my web name I'm not associated with Tommasini....just happy to currently be riding my 6, 7th, and 8th Tommasini purchases)


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

boneman said:


> A great and now rarely seen tubeset. I see you've updated your bike to include all the mod-cons including a carbon fork. Better or just different from the steel fork? Nice ride.


The carbon fork definiately provided a more dampened road feel, no doubt about that. It mutes the road chatter, and deadens the sharp "zings" felt through the bars with the steel fork on an uneven road. For ultimate handling, say switchbacks on a long descent, I would feel more confident with my old steel fork. But for most normal circumstances, I'd take the carbon, plus it shaves tons of weight off the bike. 

brewster


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Duke249 said:


> Oh, how wonderful the MS tubeset is. Truly a magic carpet ride...
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> Yeah, I know the Dura-Ace is sacrelege on this frameset, but I have C-Record from the same period, and prefer the SIS shifting of the Dura-Ace versus the retrofriction of the Campy...


duke- I feel some sort of special bond of brotherhood here. Diamantes are pretty rare these days. Yours is the Magniflex Red color scheme. I couldn't decide between your color and my Colorado scheme. They only made one other in 91, that was the Magniflex Blue which was sky blue and white with similar top tube graphics as on yours. 

I'm curious about your seatpost. I can't see it close enough to tell what it is. 25.0 posts are hard to find. You don't get many options. I have an old DA post in 25.0, and this current black AM Classic. I'd like to find a Campy C-Record in 25.0, you know the one, with it's aero top half and Campy "shield" engraved in the side. I haven't ran across one yet. 

You have a nice bike! It warms my heart.  

brewster


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

bill2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone here has had any experience owning or riding the Tommasini Tecno? I recently saw one at my LBS and on appearances, it is a stunning piece of work. Unfortunately it was unassembled so I had no chance to ride it.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, I have never rode one, but looking at this bike made me marvel over it! I had decided on getting a Colnago MXL but now I kind of like the looks of this one better. Now I wonder who has an answer for this question: what is the difference in the frame quality of the Tommasini Tecno and the Colnago MXL.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Can't vouch for the nago - but the Tommi is top notch*



froze said:


> Sorry, I have never rode one, but looking at this bike made me marvel over it! I had decided on getting a Colnago MXL but now I kind of like the looks of this one better. Now I wonder who has an answer for this question: what is the difference in the frame quality of the Tommasini Tecno and the Colnago MXL.


I can't vouch for the Colnago quality - had one once years ago and it was "ok". My first Tommasini came 2 bikes later (1984) and it was a superior ride to anything prior at the time - they mixed tubing (SL & SP steel) in my size that led to it having a much better tuned ride. But that's a long ways from today's steels anyways. Beside clean lug work I will also note that since I started getting Tommasinis back in '84 right up to today their paint has been some of the most durable and cleanly done (and pretty) I've ever seen.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Diamante Seatpost*



brewster said:


> duke- I feel some sort of special bond of brotherhood here. Diamantes are pretty rare these days. Yours is the Magniflex Red color scheme. I couldn't decide between your color and my Colorado scheme. They only made one other in 91, that was the Magniflex Blue which was sky blue and white with similar top tube graphics as on yours.
> 
> I'm curious about your seatpost. I can't see it close enough to tell what it is. 25.0 posts are hard to find. You don't get many options. I have an old DA post in 25.0, and this current black AM Classic. I'd like to find a Campy C-Record in 25.0, you know the one, with it's aero top half and Campy "shield" engraved in the side. I haven't ran across one yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean about the rarity of the Diamante, or any other MS bicycle. The seatpost that I have on this bicycle is a Suntour Superbe which has been the easiest post to adjust. 

Here's a photo...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

*Another angle of my Tommasini...*

brewster


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

brewster said:


> brewster


I forgot to mention; That's a fantastic paint job Tommasini did on your bike. I don't care too much for their standard blue color, but I guess for an extra $200 they have a wide scope of different color schemes.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

this is purely my retro-grouch tastes, but there is absolutely no way i would have ever replaced the tommasini steel fork and quill stem with a carbon fork. just wouldn't happen. 

even still, though, that is one sweet looking bike. i've always longed for a tommasini, ever since i first saw one in the pages of bicycle guide over a decade ago. the chromed lugs, fork, and rear triangle! just heaven.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

rufus said:


> this is purely my retro-grouch tastes, but there is absolutely no way i would have ever replaced the tommasini steel fork and quill stem with a carbon fork. just wouldn't happen.


I agree with you as well. A carbon fork would just ruin the whole effect...unless you could get it painted to exactly match the bike (difficult to do); or have a CF fork lying around for racing purposes only.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

rufus said:


> this is purely my retro-grouch tastes, but there is absolutely no way i would have ever replaced the tommasini steel fork and quill stem with a carbon fork. just wouldn't happen.
> 
> even still, though, that is one sweet looking bike. i've always longed for a tommasini, ever since i first saw one in the pages of bicycle guide over a decade ago. the chromed lugs, fork, and rear triangle! just heaven.


i read in one of those reviews that tommasini is in tuscany while most of the builders come from the lombardia which is more industrial and austere. tomasini's tuscan character reflects in his baroque, flamboyant, opulent taste for chrome and overworked lugs. more italian you might say. compare his bike to a cinneli or a derosa. even a pinarello. they all seem spartan and austere sided to the tomasinis..
i also heard that the geom. on tmmasinis is more relaxed but have never rode one.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

rufus said:


> this is purely my retro-grouch tastes, but there is absolutely no way i would have ever replaced the tommasini steel fork and quill stem with a carbon fork. just wouldn't happen.
> 
> even still, though, that is one sweet looking bike. i've always longed for a tommasini, ever since i first saw one in the pages of bicycle guide over a decade ago. the chromed lugs, fork, and rear triangle! just heaven.


I didn't throw it away...If I ever want it back on, give me hour and it's back.
You might not realize that the whole frame is chromed, then painted. I have a few dings where you can see the primer coat and chrome beneth.

brewster


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*the fork..*

Ahhh....but the Diamante fork is one of the best parts of the bicycle. The fact that its a basic Columbus Air lugged fork that has been filed down, purely for aesthetic reasons makes it wonderfully beautiful.

One other thing I've always enjoyed is how the bottom headlug incorporates the Tommasini "T".


----------



## PanTerra (Jun 29, 2004)

alembical said:


> Check out this beautiful bike.....
> http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2976
> you might want to try contacting him for his thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hey, that's my bike.  I really do like my Tecno. It's a shame it is built up with Ultegra, I would like it set up with Campy Chorus and some Mavic Open Pro's to get that real classic look. It's a real comfortable ride and plenty stiff. It is pretty quick when I put the K's from my Serotta on it. The paint is very durable, as compared to my Serotta's paint job.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*First Hand Experience*



bill2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone here has had any experience owning or riding the Tommasini Tecno? I recently saw one at my LBS and on appearances, it is a stunning piece of work. Unfortunately it was unassembled so I had no chance to ride it.
> 
> Thanks.


Back in '99 I wasn't satisfied with my DeRosa Genius as far as paint/finishing/chrome went. I wanted something rarer, and "a notch up". I purchased a NOS '96 Tecno which at that time had EL/OS tubing and a Genius fork. The top tube for a small size is relatively long 52.5 c-c with 54.5 top and the seat angle was slack, around 73.5. It fits perfectly. The pricing of these frames is excellent when compared to such makes as Mondonico, esp. with all the chrome and fancy lug work that goes into them.

The quality of the chrome is excellent. It doesn't flake off like it did on two of my DeRosa's.
The paint is very good, shiny and durable. I have yet to suffer a stone chip.

The bottom braket is stiff enough for me, maybe too stiff. I prefer a frame that is a bit whippy. They produce their own forks in house, with a gentle curve. That together with the headtube angle, and seat angle seem to produce a comfortable, stable ride. It is also very easy to trackstand at a light.

I ride mine only on the nicest days. If you are thinking of a racing bike, maybe you should look at a cheap, light AL frame from Chucks Bikes, eBay, etc. Something you will not be afraid to crash or throw on a rack.

http://www.fastrackbicycles.com has a 58 in stock on their site, in the sale section, at the blowout price of $900. I have seen in advertised before for $850. It is ELOS.

It should be noted that on the earlier models that I have seen, which were ELOS, the chrome extends further up the seat stays, well past the brake bridge, and the head lugs are more ornate. The Genius fork has raised, chrome "T"s on each side, which not all later models had.

wmlewisimports.com no longer handles Tommasini, but he may know of dealers that have old stock, esp. in TX.

Outside of the US, if you have no importer, you can order direct from Tommasini. Contact Barbara there.


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

Tommasini's imports are now handled through Gran Fondo Cycles in Nashville, which means that every time I walk in that store I subject to the siren song of those lovely bikes.

http://www.granfondocycles.com/


ask for Lynn.


----------

